# 2x2x2x2 BLD solve in 23:16!



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 1, 2017)

Hey everyone!

Some of you may know that I've solved higher dimensional cubes a lot in the past. For example, I've held the FMC WR for the 3^4 since late 2010, originally with 251 twists then I later improved it to 227.

Yesterday, I solved the 2^4 in BLD mode! Time was 23:16 [10:12]. 16 targets + buffer fix (you can twists just one corner in 4D, so the buffer isn't guaranteed to be solved at the end). Method: 3-cycles, no macros. Since being actually blindfolded doesn't really work, there's an option to grey out the stickers and I can toggle it back at the end to check it's solved.

I'm not the first to solve the 2^4 BLD, but pretty sure I'm the first without using macros. I'd barely practised and decided to just go for some attempts, surprisingly the second one was a success. It could be done much faster, this was definitely a safety solve, but I'm not going to be trying to beat my time. I'll do 3^4 BLD eventually, but not soon.

Here's the video, some timestamps in the description to skip through it.





Go check out 4D cubes if you haven't already, they're really cool!
ETA: BLD version (ctrl+d to toggle)

Matt


----------



## Ollie (Oct 2, 2017)

10/10/10 performance


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 2, 2017)

Ollie said:


> 10/10/10 performance


Not certain how order of operations applies here, but doesn't that simplify to 1/10? 

Also, solve was really slow because I didn't practise much. Pretty sure sub-15 could be done relatively easily with some practise, and sub-10 should be possible.


----------



## hotufos (Dec 2, 2017)

Cool! What are macros?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 2, 2017)

wow this is... impressive, idk why I didn't see it when it was originally posted



bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Not certain how order of operations applies here, but doesn't that simplify to 1/10?


idk take the derivative and set it equal to 0


----------

